# Bench testing a 1204-410 controller



## larry227 (Apr 28, 2008)

I am looking for a manual or schematic of the bench test for this controller. Hope I am in the right place.
Has anyone tried to repair on of these units?


----------



## the gas wizard (Apr 19, 2008)

www.curtisinstruments.com have fully downloadable manuals for all their controllers!


----------



## larry227 (Apr 28, 2008)

the gas wizard said:


> www.curtisinstruments.com have fully downloadable manuals for all their controllers!


Egg on my face. I did not know that and I thank you.


----------



## the gas wizard (Apr 19, 2008)

glad i could help you mate! 

cheers


----------

